# Voseo en España



## mt2sea

Hola a todos.  Soy de EE.UU. y vivo en Madrid.  Ayer comí con unos amigos en un restaurante en Madrid y el camarero, que era de Cuenca (Castilla-La Mancha, España), trató a una amiga mía de _vos_.  Nos sorprendió mucho y le preguntamos si es común que en Cuenca se trate a la gente de vos.  Nos dijo que sí, pero aún me quedo con dudas.  ¿Alguien sabe si sigue vivo el uso de vos en España?  Gracias de antemano por cualquier información.  Un saludo.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

mt2sea said:


> Hola a todos.  Soy de EE.UU. y vivo en Madrid.  Ayer comí con unos amigos en un restaurante en Madrid y el camarero, que era de Cuenca (Castilla-La Mancha, España), trató a una amiga mía de _vos_.  Nos sorprendió mucho y le preguntamos si es común que en Cuenca se trate a la gente de vos.  Nos dijo que sí, pero aún me quedo con dudas.  ¿Alguien sabe si sigue vivo el uso de vos en España?  Gracias de antemano por cualquier información.  Un saludo.



¿Estás seguro de que él es de Cuenca, España y no Cuenca, Ecuador? Hay muchos ecuatorianos en España, y en Cuenca vosean.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Cuenca, España, nadie vosea. Puede ser que fuera de Cuenca, Ecuador. De hecho hay mucho ecuatoriano trabajando en hostelería en España.


----------



## jmx

XiaoRoel said:


> En Cuenca, España, nadie vosea. Puede ser que fuera de Cuenca, Ecuador. De hecho hay mucho ecuatoriano trabajando en hostelería en España.


Esta es la respuesta más probable. Ni en Cuenca ni en ningún rincón de España se vosea. También hay la posibilidad de que hubiera nacido en Cuenca (España) pero hubiera vivido desde pequeño en Buenos Aires...


----------



## VRF

o que, si tu amiga es natural de América Latina, haya utilizado el mismo tratamiento que ella hubiera utilizado...., como tratándose de una broma....


----------



## Ibermanolo

En España a veces puntualmente tratamos de vos en casos como el siguiente:

¿A. ¿Cómo estás? B. Bien ¿y vos?

Fuera de eso aquí no vosea nadie y los castellano-manchegos no somos una excepción.


----------



## mirx

Ibermanolo said:


> En España a veces puntualmente tratamos de vos en casos como el siguiente:
> 
> ¿A. ¿Cómo estás? B. Bien ¿y vos?
> 
> Fuera de eso aquí no vosea nadie y los castellano-manchegos no somos una excepción.



¿Y esto es algo de toda la vida, es en modo jocoso, o es algo reciente?

Gracias.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Hay muchos ecuatorianos en España, y en Cuenca vosean.


 
Ey, no lo sabía. Gracias, para mi relevamiento de las regiones voseantes.


----------



## Pinairun

mirx said:


> ¿Y esto es algo de toda la vida, es en modo jocoso, o es algo reciente?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Ni es jocoso ni reciente. 
Por lo menos, hasta donde yo sé resulta amistoso.


----------



## mt2sea

Gracias a todos por las respuestas. Sí, estoy 100% seguro de que era español. Su acento no dejó ningún lugar a dudas. Dónde había vivido fuera de España no sé. Mi amiga también es de Estados Unidos así que ella no le había tratado de vos. La manera en que empleó el voseo era interesante, por cierto. Mi amiga había pedido un café además del postre del menú y el camarero le trajo el ticket, diciendo "Y el café fue de _vos_, ¿no?" Unos momentos antes la había tratado de usted. Es posible que este caso de voseo quede envuelto en un velo de misterio. Pues nada, gracias de nuevo por vuestra consideración!


----------



## chics

Pinairun said:


> A.- ¿Cómo estás?
> B.- Bien ¿y vos?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Y esto es algo de toda la vida, es en modo jocoso, o es algo reciente?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ni es jocoso ni reciente.
> Por lo menos, hasta donde yo sé resulta amistoso.
Click to expand...

No es reciente, en gente joven es raro, está más bien pasadillo... Á mí siempre me ha sonado un poco a broma, amistosa, sin retintín ni ironías, pero un tono un poco humorístico. No es burla de nadie ¿eh? yo creo que en España suena un poco a lenguaje medieval, de caballeros y princesas.


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> Ni es jocoso ni reciente.
> Por lo menos, hasta donde yo sé resulta amistoso.


 
Muchas gracias, Pina.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Qué interesante; no sabía que, siquiera ocasionalmente, se usara el _vos_ en España.

Y en estos pocos casos de uso este _vos_, ¿se equipara con el tú o con el usted?


----------



## Pinairun

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Qué interesante; no sabía que, siquiera ocasionalmente, se usara el _vos_ en España.
> 
> Y en estos pocos casos de uso este _vos_, ¿se equipara con el tú o con el usted?


 

Solo se usa "vos", que yo sepa, en esta forma de saludo:
─ ¿Cómo estás?
─ Yo muy bien, ¿y vos?

Es muy coloquial. Entre amigos y tuteándonos. No se nos ocurriría responder así a alguien a quien tratamos de usted.
Tampoco es un uso habitual, sino más bien anecdótico.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Yo diría que el origen de esa forma de voseo/saludo que se da puntualmente en España de manera informal es el voseo de cortesía que se empleaba hace siglos en España. Estoy de acuerdo con la explicación de Chics. La "gracia" estaría en tratar de forma extraordinariamente formal y arcaica a un amigo.


----------



## Blas de Lezo

Ibermanolo said:


> En España a veces puntualmente tratamos de vos en casos como el siguiente:
> 
> ¿A. ¿Cómo estás? B. Bien ¿y vos?
> 
> Fuera de eso aquí no vosea nadie y los castellano-manchegos no somos una excepción.



De acuerdo. Tan sólo existe ese registro del vos, pero en este caso sería algo que le dices a un amigo en forma coloquial, jamás se lo dirías a alguien con el que no tienes confianza. Es una expresión tan formal y tan arcaica, que la usarías en tono de broma sólo con un amigo, por la gracia de utilizar la palabra. Conozco a mucha gente en España que utiliza arcaísmos muy de vez en cuando para dar un tinte gracioso a una conversación (¿quién no ha oído algo de lo siguiente: "¡rayos y truenos!", "vuestra mercerd", etc, de manos de algún amigo vacilón?)

En España el "vos" es un arcaísmo y ya es sólo utilizado en la literatura (últimamente se lee mucho en las novelas del Capitán Alatriste).

Probablemente, ese camarero:

1. Era de Cuenca, Ecuador.

2. Os estaba tomando el pelo.

3. Era tonto.


----------



## mt2sea

Digo con toda certeza que _*no*_ era de Suramérica. Como bien dices, es muy probable que, como somos unos guiris anglosajones, sólo nos tomara el pelo. Bueno, gracias a todos por unas respuestas sumamente interesantes sobre este tema! Un saludo.


----------



## muzaraque

jmx said:


> Esta es la respuesta más probable. Ni en Cuenca ni en ningún rincón de España se vosea. También hay la posibilidad de que hubiera nacido en Cuenca (España) pero hubiera vivido desde pequeño en Buenos Aires...



"Vos" es todavía la forma predominante para la segunda persona del singular en la comarca de Fonsagrada, Lugo, España . Tanto hablando en gallego como en castellano. Si bien su uso es posible que esté regrediendo, me consta de hablantes con menos de 40 años que no usan otra forma.

Es un caso extraño el uso del vos en España, como he dicho yo solo lo conozco en la lengua viva en la comarca de Fonsagrada (Creo que tiene unos 4000 habitantes, muy dispersos). Donde vos rara vez se usa como sujeto porque se omite o directamente se usa el nombre de la persona con la que te diriges..hablo de memoria pero en las raras  veces que se usa como sujeto en España rige como segunda persona formal ( es decir, se conjuga como tercera persona). Su uso mas frecuente es en el sintagma predicativo: "Me voy con vos", en frases donde funcione como sujeto sería "¿Vos que hará? .


----------



## Virgulilla

mt2sea said:


> Mi amiga había pedido un café además del postre del menú y el camarero le trajo el ticket, diciendo "*Y el café fue de vos*, ¿no?"



En Argentina esa frase no tendría sentido. No sé en España...
Acá diríamos: _Y el café era suyo, ¿no?_


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, muzaraque.

En Canarias (al menos en un pequeño pueblo de Gran Canaria) llegué a oír, hasta no hace mucho, a las típicas abuelillas con pañuelo negro en la cabeza, preguntar a un desconocido que pasara por delante de su casa "¿De quién sos vos, mi niño?", para saber de qué familia procedía...

Saludos


----------



## fancine

Puedo confirmar que en España aún se sigue utilizando el vos de la forma tradicional, al menos en los pueblos de la zona de Llanes en Asturias. Eso sí, cada vez menos.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

En Cuenca, los morlacos poseen una característica que ha venido instaurándose desde hace mucho tiempo a través de la educación que se nos ha instaurado tanto en casa como en la escuela, el cantado, que ha servido de reconocimiento e identificación hacia otros habitantes de sociedades ajenas, que conjuntamente con la creatividad de los jóvenes en la formación de nuevas palabras, matizan aun más la particular forma de comunicación.
Los lingüistas dicen que, por influencia del sustrato quichua, el habla de los cuencanos se caracteriza por un desplazamiento del acento hacia las primeras sílabas lo cual se denomina esdrujulismo. La gente común prefiere hablar del “cantado”. Con una u otra designación, lo importante es que esa entonación peculiar es una marca, un sello, un distintivo, que hace que el cuencano sea reconocido apenas habla. El cantado y el relajamiento en la pronunciación de la r y del grupo dr, –venrré por vendré, por ejemplo– son las dos características más visibles del habla cuencana *aparte del voseo*, el seseo y el leísmo que son fenómenos generales (Aguilar, 303).
Evidentemente el léxico está vinculado en forma muy estrecha a la actividad que desempeñan los hablantes pues los conceptos y las cosas interfieren en los códigos comunicativos y así, un ejecutivo utilizará terminologías muy diferentes a las de un carpintero, por ejemplo. En suma, cada contexto determina un campo de léxico que se adapta a su funcionalidad y experiencia.

UNIVERSIDAD DE CUENCA

Saludos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Trastolillo said:


> UNIVERSIDAD DE CUENCA


Cuenca, *Ecuador*.


----------



## Doraemon-

En algunas zonas de Cuenca se vosea, efectivamente, aunque cada vez menos y ya casi solo la gente de cierta edad (y lo confirmo porque soy medio conquense de Cuenca, España). Un tío mío me siempre saluda "hola, ¿cómo vais?" aunque esté yo solo, e igual todos los de su edad en su pueblo, que recuerdo que me chocaba de pequeño, que pensaba que se refería a toda mi familia, por suponer que era un plural, y no, es que habla de vos, aunque restringido a ciertas frases, no como forma por defecto. En gente joven creo que no lo he oído nunca, aunque la verdad es que hay muy poca gente joven que siga en Cuenca.


----------



## Circunflejo

Doraemon- said:


> En algunas zonas de Cuenca se vosea, efectivamente, aunque cada vez menos y ya casi solo la gente de cierta edad (y lo confirmo porque soy medio conquense de Cuenca, España).



No digo yo que no, pero la información que proporcionó @Trastolillo es sobre el voseo en Cuenca, Ecuador; no sobre el voseo de Cuenca, España. Prueba de ello es que lo firma la Universidad de Cuenca (que no existe en España), que habla de cuencanos en vez de conquenses y que se cita un sustrato quichua.


----------



## Doraemon-

Sí, sí, por supuesto. Mi comentario iba más por el hilo en general.


----------



## jmx

Tengo que tragarme mis palabras de 2010 de que "en ningún rincón de España se vosea". La verdad es que se han dado en este hilo varias noticias muy interesantes sobre restos de antiguos dialectos, ojalá hubiera más así en los foros.


----------



## Circunflejo

Otro uso de vos en España similar al ya citado de _bien ¿y vos? _es _por ser vos quien sois_. Hay quien lo utiliza, a veces, cuando va a hacer un favor (o va a dar un trato especial) a alguien con quien tiene confianza para que le conste que le está haciendo un favor (o dando un trato especial).


jmx said:


> La verdad es que se han dado en este hilo varias noticias muy interesantes sobre restos de antiguos dialectos, ojalá hubiera más así en los foros.


 Añadiré que su uso también se documenta por escrito. Un ejemplo:


> Aquí vos dejamos los resultados oficiales del día de la prueba


 Fuente: Resultados Provisionales  LAST-O + Final Escolar


----------



## Amapolas

Circunflejo said:


> Otro uso de vos en España similar al ya citado de _bien ¿y vos? _es _por ser vos quien sois_. Hay quien lo utiliza, a veces, cuando va a hacer un favor (o va a dar un trato especial) a alguien con quien tiene confianza para que le conste que le está haciendo un favor (o dando un trato especial).
> Añadiré que su uso también se documenta por escrito. Un ejemplo:
> Fuente: Resultados Provisionales  LAST-O + Final Escolar


Veo que vosotros en España conjugáis igual para _vos_ que para _vosotros_. En cambio en la Argentina (y creo que también en otras regiones voseadoras de América) usamos el _vos_ con la conjugación un poquito adaptada o cambiada, como en _por ser vos quien sos_. (Desaparece la i, como en _vos amás_, _vos temés_.) A veces esto resulta en una conjugación igual a la del _tú _singular: vos estás.
Muy interesante el hilo.


----------



## Doraemon-

Sí, el vos no deja de ser etimológicamente y gramaticalmente lo mismo que "vosotros"; de hecho ese "vosotros" se empezó a usar para indicar el plural, al no quedar este ya claro por el uso del "vos". La forma de cortesía para la segunda persona del singular mediante el uso de la segunda de plural, igual que el "you" inglés (que ha sustituido completamente al "thou") o el "vous" francés (igual al plural, que coexiste con el "tu"), fue algo muy típico de toda Europa al menos desde la edad media. Quiero decir que "está en su naturaleza" que se conjugue igual que "vosotros".
En el rioplatense ha desaparecido esa -i-, como característica dialectal particular, y como consecuencia y en paralelo a la progresiva desaparición del "tú" y sustitución por "vos" como forma informal y no solo de cortesía/respeto, para distinguirlo del vos(otros) plural.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Doraemon- said:


> En el rioplatense ha desaparecido esa -i-, como característica dialectal particular,


Toda Argentina vosea. Y esa i ha caído no sólo en el Rio de la Plata sino en todas partes, con la excepción de *algunos* cordobeses (de Córdoba, Argentina) que todavía sostienen la i y dejaron caer la s. ¡No me pidái! ¡No lo digái!


----------



## Doraemon-

Sí, yo explicaba de forma muy rápida y simple lo ocurrido en el rioplatense, ya de los límites del rioplatense y la transición a otros dialectos no tengo ni idea, ahí me creo lo que digas


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Kaxgufen said:


> Y esa i ha caído no sólo en el Rio de la Plata sino en todas partes, con la excepción de *algunos* cordobeses (de Córdoba, Argentina) que todavía sostienen la i y dejaron caer la s. ¡No me pidái! ¡No lo digái!


Y también se suele escuchar en Chile: _¿cachái?_


----------



## Circunflejo

Amapolas said:


> Veo que vosotros en España conjugáis igual para _vos_ que para _vosotros_.


Sí, lo poquísimo que se usa es el voseo clásico que también se encuentra en algunos lugares de América si bien allí es minoritario. Por cierto, el artículo sobre el voseo de la Wikipedia en español tiene un cuadro muy útil para ver las distintas formas que existen de conjugar con vos y dónde se emplea cada una de ellas.


----------



## Amapolas

Circunflejo said:


> Sí, lo poquísimo que se usa es el voseo clásico que también se encuentra en algunos lugares de América si bien allí es minoritario. Por cierto, el artículo sobre el voseo de la Wikipedia en español tiene un cuadro muy útil para ver las distintas formas que existen de conjugar con vos y dónde se emplea cada una de ellas.


Ah, qué interesante. Después lo busco. Gracias.


----------

